# Veterans' gun rights a sticky issue in defense bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Veterans' gun rights a sticky issue in defense bill*

Published December 03, 2012
Associated Press










Sen, Charles Schumer, D-N.Y., left, talks with Sen. Tom Coburn, R-Okla., on Capitol Hill in Washington, during President Barack Obama's State of the Union address in Washington. (AP)
WASHINGTON - Should veterans deemed too mentally incompetent to handle their own financial affairs be prevented from buying a gun?
The issue, for a time last week, threatened to become the biggest sticking point in a $631 billion defense bill for reshaping a military that is disengaging from a decade of warfare.
Sen. Tom Coburn, R-Okla., sought to amend the bill to stop the Veterans Affairs Department from putting the names of veterans deemed too mentally incompetent to handle their finances into the National Instant Criminal Background Check System, which prohibits them from buying or owning firearms.
Sen. Charles Schumer, D-N.Y., objected, saying the measure would make it easier for veterans with mental illness to own a gun, endangering themselves and others.
"I love our veterans, I vote for them all the time. They defend us," Schumer said. "If you are a veteran or not and you have been judged to be mentally infirm, you should not have a gun."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/03/veterans-gun-rights-sticking-point-in-defense-bill/#ixzz2E0oQaQ00


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Slippery slope.

And no Chuck, you don't love our veterans.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The day is coming when people are going to have to put up or submit, fuck if I'll submit!
"We pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes, and our sacred honor."


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

What a freaking a-hole. Put your life on the line for us, but have any emotional problems about it afterward and we'll take away some of your constitutional rights. This essentially puts some veterans in the same category as convicted felons. Gives new life to the old joke "sailors and dogs stay off the grass".


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, that's right !

crazed vets in the news every night !

running around shooting up the town


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Very bad! NCIC entry? Yeah no mistakes there to be made....Fuckin VA! There ARE some vets receiving mental health care not in shape to handle their finances, but NO harm to self or others.....You wanna put the whole class into a CRIMINAL data system.....
Wheres the ACLU now????


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> The day is coming when people are going to have to put up or submit, fuck if I'll submit!
> "We pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes, and our sacred honor."


 Surely we must hang together or be assured we will all hang seperately...Franklin


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

People who can't handle their finances shouldn't hve guns???? Under that logic guns should be taken away from the entire federal government.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

MaDuce said:


> People who can't handle their finances shouldn't hve guns???? Under that logic guns should be taken away from the entire federal government.


I'm stealing that one.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

You want to stop military vets, many who are just starting to trust the system, from getting the help the need?

As Delta says, start down this slippery slope.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

So I guess people with bad credit can no longer buy guns either?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Very bad! NCIC entry? Yeah no mistakes there to be made....Fuckin VA! There ARE some vets receiving mental health care not in shape to handle their finances, but NO harm to self or others.....You wanna put the whole class into a CRIMINAL data system.....
> Wheres the ACLU now????


You kidding? Miiltary/vets are not the entitled ones. ACLU could give a fuck less.


Killjoy said:


> So I guess people with bad credit can no longer buy guns either?


You joke now, but that is very likely. The shit that credit reports are used for now are ri-damn-diculous


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

MaDuce said:


> People who can't handle their finances shouldn't hve guns???? Under that logic guns should be taken away from the entire federal government.


Outstanding reply. Hahahahaha


----------

